# Why was the 10-12 OEM HID Wire harness Adapter even created, when....



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*How to change over your 10 plug to make it into a 12 plug, 
without the need for 10-12 adapters.*

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1...5.htm
from link above, and below, I kinda came up with something that may help.
Pull wires off the oem 10 plug, add to new 12 plug, mod a few wire ends (from big to small ends) and with the links provided, you can do your 10 to 12 conversion easy and cheap.
Info where you can look to confirm below
http://www.billswebspace.com/HIDleveling.pdf
*THE 10 Plug -> 12 plug MOD*
Wires from
***** 11 Control for leveling motor (from ECS level harness that needs a smaller end, ECS has bigger ends on their wires)
10 --> 3 smaller end needed
9 ---> 5 
8 ---> 8
*7* ---> 6 & _*1*_ (1 is step'd down)
6 ---> 4 
4 ---> 7
***** _*1* _ (look above at *7* wire from OEM 10 plug)
*Want to add manual leveling?*
Add the control wire to #11 (from ecs kit) on the 12 plug, branch a wire off the #7 wire (from OEM 10 plug) to feeds 1 and 6 on the 12 plug.
1 is constant power to level motor (smaller pin size)
6 is power to low beam (big oem pin size from 10 plug)
from ECS level harness that needs a smaller pin ends, they have the bigger ends on them.
Anyway
2 x 12 plugs VW# 1J0 941 165 (2 for 30$ from 1stvwparts.com, or go to a junk yard)
Some step down wire pins from - small service wire for 12 pin plug (1.5mm): 000 979 131 E (need 6-8, but you can cut in half, so 3-4 wires)

10 Plug








Remove wires from plug








Add wires to 12 plug








*or for ~78$ delivered*
http://kufatec.com/index.php?m...id=18










_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 3:42 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Why was the 10-12 OEM HID Wire harness Adapter even created, when.... (Bolan Vdub)*

Updated the info...
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...+tool








Terminal release tools. Paper clips work too...


























































_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 3:58 PM 2-16-2010_


----------

